# Doves !



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

Hunted here in victoria with the wife and the kids wasn't the best it's ever been but it was fun and the girls enjoyed it and thats all that matters how was everyone's opening special white wing season or regular for up north ?

































































Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## AguaMala (Feb 28, 2012)

Three of us went out yesterday had a good time, an shot a few birds.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2Ws (Jun 28, 2016)

Great that you had your girls with ya, thats what we need more of.


----------



## Postman (Oct 11, 2015)

Surprised you weren't hunting dove and running lines at the river at the same time. Any other time you would have at least a couple (dozen** blues in the pic. Girls do look like that they're lovin it.


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Very cool Dad!
Memories forever.


----------



## Garwood57 (Jul 1, 2007)

Great pictures, that's what it is all about. I usually have some of my girls with me on the opener, but this year solo. Did ok - limited out on opening day - all Whitewing, 1 bonus Eurasian, near Lytle. But it was some kind of hot!!!


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice "coys."


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

Thanks, Man it was hot forsure I was dripping wet yesterday evening, postman we were gonna hit the river today but I was kinda skeptical of what this weather is gonna do ! 

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

Those are "the assault dove" was messing around on the web one day and found them website is ureaduck I believe.... They are highly detailed and work wonders on the mourning doves there about like the mojos I put them on one side and mojos on opposite just to try to get them in close for the wife or to drop down those sky high groups 

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Hayniedude24 (Jun 15, 2016)

Knocked down a few the last couple of days but dam it was hot.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

It was definitely not. Got 3 man limits Saturday near El Vsmpo


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Near El Campo


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

We had a great weekend with family and friends. This was my baby girlâ€™s first time dove hunting, and yesterday eveningâ€™s hunt ended the weekend with a bang (pun intended). Chris Crocker Jr. put us on them. I will definitely be hunting with CCO again.


----------



## Hayniedude24 (Jun 15, 2016)

^^^ heck yea bud. Great job. :cheers:


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

Nice ! 

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

yall C,P & R that turtle?


----------



## grand poobah (Nov 6, 2007)

Awesome times that will never be forgotten.


----------



## Hayniedude24 (Jun 15, 2016)

grand poobah said:


> Awesome times that will never be forgotten.


Did yâ€™all have birds over there Sammy?


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

kweber said:


> yall C,P & R that turtle?


That was a turtle skeleton one of the girls found in the dried up river bottom. He past the point of being CPRâ€™d.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

got my limit Sat mornâ€¦
'bout half a flat...
maybe only 4 boxes.. not sure
but I'm pretty sure some folks pitched some birds in the bed..


----------



## Nate_TXFOWL (Aug 30, 2018)

We had a great shoot in El Campo between 5 of us! Luckily dodged the rain and the birds were thick!


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

^^^Please help educate me. Isnâ€™t El Campo in the South zone, which the season doesnâ€™t open until the 14th? This weekend was the â€œSpecial White Wingâ€ season for the South zone, but those donâ€™t look like White Wing. Iâ€™m not trying to play junior game warden, I have only been dove hunting for 3 years now, so Iâ€™m just curious what Iâ€™m missing here.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

I sure am glad to see these pics of doves. If it hadn't been for the flocks of pigeons coming over I wouldn't have fired a shot. I was put in a cow pasture that had weeds waist high and absolutely nothing to offer the doves. 
Live and learn, wasted that $100. At least I had a cooler of cold beers.


----------



## Swampstomper (Apr 19, 2010)

DIHLON said:


> ^^^Please help educate me. Isnâ€™t El Campo in the South zone, which the season doesnâ€™t open until the 14th? This weekend was the â€œSpecial White Wingâ€ season for the South zone, but those donâ€™t look like White Wing. Iâ€™m not trying to play junior game warden, I have only been dove hunting for 3 years now, so Iâ€™m just curious what Iâ€™m missing here.


Those are whitewings.


----------



## Hunter.S.Tomson (Aug 15, 2018)

Had a couple good shoots new braunfels area


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

DIHLON said:


> ^^^Please help educate me. Isnâ€™t El Campo in the South zone, which the season doesnâ€™t open until the 14th? This weekend was the â€œSpecial White Wingâ€ season for the South zone, but those donâ€™t look like White Wing. Iâ€™m not trying to play junior game warden, I have only been dove hunting for 3 years now, so Iâ€™m just curious what Iâ€™m missing here.


Special white wing was included for the entire south zone.,


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

Thanks for clearing that up guys; Iâ€™m still learning.


----------



## KDubBlast (Dec 25, 2006)

DIHLON said:


> Thanks for clearing that up guys; Iâ€™m still learning.


Yea it used to be just the Valley and maybe a few other areas. Now its the entire south zone. You are able to shoot white wing and morning dove.


----------



## clouser (Jun 14, 2006)

I was able to knock down 10 in Katy on Saturday evening. I should have had my limit.


----------



## rustyhook2 (Jan 10, 2005)

*dove hunt*



daddyeaux said:


> If it hadn't been for the flocks of pigeons coming over I wouldn't have fired a shot. I was put in a cow pasture that had weeds waist high and absolutely nothing to offer the doves.


You did'nt happen to hunt with Max Out Guide Service in Katy, TX did you ?
Because you explained my Opening day hunt with them to a "T".
Me and friends sat in a farmers cow pasture and watched pigeons. haha. Live and Learn is right.

Looking for a dove hunt now to redeem opening day.

RH


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Sent you a pm RH.......


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

Love the pics of the kids!

Doves were so-so in Central Texas. I had a limit opening day, but it took morning and evening for me to get it. My 14yo son and I had 13 each on Sunday evening. (we got to the field about an hour late, due to visiting with Grandma, otherwise we would have limited for certain).

Monday evening for us had major rainstorms in the vicinity so is kinda sucked, although we need the rain. I think we had 8 hunters and got 8 birds, since nothing was really flying. We drank beer, and left early to go get CFS, so nothing to complain about.


----------



## Flattys & Fattys (Dec 20, 2009)

8 of us hunted near Lytle Saturday and Sunday. Birds were thick in the evening. We all limited both days.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

So that's what they look like!!


----------



## Nate_TXFOWL (Aug 30, 2018)

DIHLON said:


> ^^^Please help educate me. Isnâ€™t El Campo in the South zone, which the season doesnâ€™t open until the 14th? This weekend was the â€œSpecial White Wingâ€ season for the South zone, but those donâ€™t look like White Wing. Iâ€™m not trying to play junior game warden, I have only been dove hunting for 3 years now, so Iâ€™m just curious what Iâ€™m missing here.


Sat & Sun 12pm through dark each weekend. White wing only and I believe 2 or so morning dove. All we had were white wings! Good times!


----------



## Hayniedude24 (Jun 15, 2016)

^^^ yes two â€œoh ****tâ€ birds are allowed in the aggregate during special season WW.


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

Are oh **** birds are done in 10 mins lol sucks but we abide ! 

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

Texashookset said:


> ^^^ yes two â€œoh ****tâ€ birds are allowed in the aggregate during special season WW.


yeah, like the 2 white-tips in the Valley...
we'll be tank shooting M's soon enough...


----------



## grand poobah (Nov 6, 2007)

*Doves*



Texashookset said:


> Did yâ€™all have birds over there Sammy?


Three guys shot 30 in my little field near Sealy.

I hunted in El Campo Saturday afternoon, every one shot a lot-close to 2 boxes each-and bagged between 5-15 depending on shooting ability.

Sunday a lot of birds but they were flying very high.


----------



## Deadhead (May 6, 2017)




----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

Deadhead said:


> View attachment 4345089


cool!
mourning dove?
post up info when you get it...


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

Always hoped to shoot a banded dove.


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

Had a few yesterday again but nothing crazy girls had a good time again and took the pooch this time























Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------

